

Update: Final Netflix Prize Leaderboard - FiReaNG3L
http://www.netflixprize.com//leaderboard?limit=10

======
FiReaNG3L
Talk about a photo finish... of course, nothing is decided yet, it will depend
on the performance on the final test. I think its possible that one of the
team overfitted by submitting tests every day and adjusting accordingly; it
might perform worse on the final test for this reason.

We'll see! Very exciting!

~~~
elq
[http://www.netflixprize.com//community/viewtopic.php?pid=923...](http://www.netflixprize.com//community/viewtopic.php?pid=9237#p9237)

~~~
FiReaNG3L
Great, looks like BPC will win in the end. Well deserved!

------
dmfdmf
<http://www.netflixprize.com/closed>

------
jacquesm
I hope they'll simply restart the contest with the new record holder as the
benchmark and another 10% improvement (or 11% to keep it linear and to avoid
getting into deminishing returns on investment territory).

~~~
jmtulloss
Are you suggesting that the next contest should improve the winner of this
contest by 10%? That seems like you're already well into diminishing returns
territory.

~~~
profquail
Maybe not, if they offered a more descriptive dataset next time. I think the
only data offered was (customer_rating, movie_id, rating_value, date). If they
included things like the customer's age, how long they've used Netflix, and
other such data that's on file, I'm guess that the RMSE could be improved by a
fairly good amount (at least 5%, if not 10%).

------
eatmyshorts
According to Yehuda Koren, BelKor et al. won the prize after all. We'll have
to see tomorrow. Surely there will be some sort of press release.

------
jrockway
So the team called "Grand Prize Team" didn't win the grand prize? Hilarious.

~~~
elq
"The Ensemble was created by a merger between the two teams that appear on the
leaderboard as "Grand Prize Team" and "Opera Solutions and Vandelay United"."

And no one has officially won as the scores on the test set are not public.

